
GNU Toolchain Update – Fall 2017 - rayascott
https://developers.redhat.com/blog/2017/11/03/fall-2017-gnu-toolchain-update/
======
lima
Red Hat is doing a great job keeping RHEL/CentOS 7 up to date with latest
technologies while not introducing regressions. Very welcome, they used to be
more conservative.

The Software Collections are particularly useful - you can use them to
install, for example, Python 3.6 or GCC 7 without introducing third party
repositories (and thus additional attack surface).

[https://www.softwarecollections.org](https://www.softwarecollections.org)

7.4 even had a OpenSSL rebase for HTTP/2 and it was painless. Hats off (heh)
to their QA department!

------
davemp
I didn’t even know about __builtin_clz(0) being undefined and I use it
regularly (for code challenge BS mostly). That’s really painful.

It looks like it’s something to do with log(0) being undefined and hardware
vendors just couldn’t agree on wether to set a flag or just count the number
of leading zeros.

------
fizixer
Coming from redhat and they aren't advocating calling GNU/linux by a new name
systemd/linux. What a nice surprise.

Or maybe they still working on it.

